# Only through virtue and commitment are we truly rewarded



## Mr Magic Turner

Please help. Looking to translate: "Only through virtue and commitment are we truly rewarded."

A motto/mantra to live by, possibly for a tattoo, for a male.

Virtue in a sense of good character and integrity;
Commitment as in dedication and persistence;
Rewarded as relating to satisfaction, achievement and happiness.

(I don't trust any of those other online translator sites!)

Thanks!


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Nulla felicitas sine virtute ac perseverantia


----------



## ablativ

Would this make any sense? _​virtute et animo deesse - non est satisfactio vero_


----------



## ablativ

Sorry, it's too late to make a correction: of course, it must be (post 3) satisfactio ver*a*​, since its nominative feminine.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

ablativ said:


> Would this make any sense? _​virtute et animo deesse - non est satisfactio vero_



I don't think _reward_ can be translated by _satisfactio_ that means _explanation, justification_.


----------



## ablativ

J.F. de TROYES said:


> I don't think _reward_ can be translated by _satisfactio_ that means _explanation, justification_.


OK, what about: virtute et animo deesse - non est aequitas vera animi ?


----------

